# Maxtor 300GG problem with mac



## K.S.S (Jul 23, 2006)

please can any one tell me how i enable my external hard disk to load and delet any file in it using MAC.

i can access the hard disk but i can't add or delet anything using mac

i load lots of file from windows but now when i tried to save file from mac i can't... is there any solution for that?? please


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 23, 2006)

If your Maxtor external was formatted NTFS for Windows, then there is no solution, except to erase and reformat in a usable format for the Mac. Microsoft just does not give out any info for writing/modifying files on an NTFS drive, from a non-Windows operating system. This results in not being able to write to the drive, or modify any files on that drive, when you are accessing the drive from a Mac.


----------



## K.S.S (Jul 24, 2006)

i didn't not format it or any thing ... i bought it and pluged it on my windows and transfer the file... but after that i can't modify or save file on the deriver from mac...

one of my friend told me not to format it so that you can use it in both

any solution please

ps.. what is NTFS??


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2006)

NTFS is a format for harddisks. Generally:

- NTFS: Windows can read and write, Mac OS X can read.
- HFS+: Mac OS X can read and write, Windows can't do anything.
- FAT32: Both Mac OS X and Windows can read and write.

You thus want to have this harddrive in FAT32, so that you can transfer data back and forth. So... Format the drive (lose all data) in FAT32 format, then copy all the stuff on it again and it should work.

You can use Disk Utility on the Mac or something (dunno) on Windows to do the formatting.


----------



## Rogue_Tr00per (Jul 24, 2006)

Please don't format the drive to fat32, Fat32 cannot handle such large drives, you will lose data by corruption.

NTFS stands for New Technology File System, the first was windows Workgroup 3.11, then NT4. Win2k sp4 and XP are NTFS 5.

If you have no data on the drive partition in Windows XP, then Format the Partions in NTFS, Mac osx can read and right to NTFS formated partitions.

The problem you have is due to file permission, this can be over come if you set the drive rights to allow user read and right issue on the drive.

Hope this helps

Trooper


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 24, 2006)

Rogue_Tr00per said:


> ... If you have no data on the drive partition in Windows XP, then Format the Partions in NTFS, Mac osx can read and right to NTFS formated partitions.
> 
> The problem you have is due to file permission, this can be over come if you set the drive rights to allow user read and right issue on the drive.



I'm sure Rogue_Tr00per wants to help, but his facts are not accurate. The Mac can read files, but cannot modify or save any files on an NTFS volume. This is not a permissions issue (It IS a Microsoft issue - MS won't provide the real answer for this  ) You cannot simply change permissions on an NTFS volume to allow write access. That's where Fat32 comes in. Yes, large files (more than 2GB, I think) are not handled properly, or not at all. But it is your only choice to share files with PCs, and save files from the Mac.
The problem begins, because more and more large drives now come formatted NTFS out of the box (new)


----------



## just4funuk (Jul 24, 2006)

You Could try a piece of Software called Mac Drive.

You will need to remove all data of drive back onto your pc.Install macdrive on your PC.
Reconnect the drive to your Mac format it and then connect it to PC and your PC should be able to see the drive and the contents on the Disk and allow you to move Data to it.

There is a demo version available.

Backup your data on the external drive first and then give it ago.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/MacDrive.shtml

See if it does what you want.


----------



## K.S.S (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok Guys you've been helpful for me and thanks for the suggestion..

See currently i have iMAC and MAC Book intel i will install windows xp on it later
i have my maxfactor drive... with lots of data on it...


I want to be able to either wirte and read from both operation system or
at least mac can write and read... 


currently i can't do it... and i need to load the picuters on my external hard disk...

i need to know the procedure of formating... the hard disk on MAC i don't have no PC's now... till i install it on my MAC BOOK

help


----------



## K.S.S (Jul 27, 2006)

any help


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 27, 2006)

DeltaMac said:


> If your Maxtor external was formatted NTFS for Windows, then there is no solution, except to erase and reformat in a usable format for the Mac. Microsoft just does not give out any info for writing/modifying files on an NTFS drive, from a non-Windows operating system. This results in not being able to write to the drive, or modify any files on that drive, when you are accessing the drive from a Mac.



Here's your help - Open your Disk Utility (in your Applications/Utilities folder)
Click on the hard drive to select it. Should be a line with the name Maxtor at the beginning.
Click the Partition tab.
Click Current (under Volume Scheme), and change to 1 partition
Make sure that MacOS Extended is showing in the Format line (MacOS Extended (Journaled) is OK, but not needed)
Click the Partition button at the bottom of that window.
When that completes, eject the drive, and disconnect the cable, turn the drive power off.
Turn back on, plug the cable back in, and you should be OK.

note: You will lose EVERYTHING that is presently stored on your external drive when you do this. There is no other way to do this, because of the NTFS partition. Once complete, you will not be able to use this drive on a PC, unless you use MacDrive software on the PC, or something similar.
If you don't want to lose anything - then purchase a second drive to use on the Mac only. You could also choose to format the drive as Fat32, and put up with the possibility of occasional data loss, and the inability to copy really large files.  You will still lose all files on the drive, even if going to Fat32.


----------



## s23 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm a PC user looking to be able to get files from my friend's Mac onto my external NTFS formatted drive.  I found this link with a how to... don't know if it works yet, but looks promising!

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=125172

Try it out!


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 6, 2006)

maxtor sucks I just bought a 80GB and when I put it in the HÎ was Beeping and clunking.


----------



## just4funuk (Aug 6, 2006)

Maxtor Harddrives


Sorry will have to disagree with you about Maxtor Harddrives.


Have a  Maxtor 4D080H4 in an this imac G4 800Mhz and haven't had any problems with it.


----------

